

There is a storm coming - MKK
http://michaelkk.tumblr.com/post/25298397157/there-is-a-storm-coming?site=yc&date=20120621&type=blog

======
sbmassey
The Swiss are flush with money at the moment, because of everyone trying to
avoid the possible Euro crash. Other parts of Europe may not be in the same
bubble.

------
Mz
The storm has been coming a long time. But with Occupy Wall Street, the 99%,
etc, it seems to me it is already here. The question in my mind: What are we
going to do to make things better?

